# KBoards Yellow Pages for Authors



## Librarian

*Important note! We've replaced our Yellow Pages listing of services, with a new self-service page.

Read more about it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,195313.0.html

... or go straight to the Yellow Pages here:

http://kboards.com/yp

*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
THE FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS ARE OBSOLETE and this thread will be removed (or at least un-stickied) in a few days.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click on a category to jump to the list*​To be included, click here.​
Advertising and advertising specialties
* Magazines, Trade Journals, Website banners and other media offers
* Bookmarks, t-shirts, mugs and other book signing giveaways
Art and design
* Cover art and photography
* Advertising art and photography to include website design
* Cover layout for paperbacks and hardcovers
* Stock photos
Audio Books - publishing and production
* Audio book publishers
* Voice talent
* Audio technical services and software
Beta Reading, Manuscript Critiquing
* Free or fee based reading service for new work.
Copy writing.
* Advertising copy writing
* Blurbs
* Back cover text
* Press releases
Editing
* In depth hand-holding
* Basic copy editing
* Permissions editing
* Proofreading
Formatting and file conversion
* Conversion to and from various formats
* Encoding to Kindle format
* Encoding to PDF
* Encoding to ePUB
Legal and Financial
* Accountants
* Lawyers
Printing
* POD providers
* Posters, banners, brochures and point of sale booth giveaways.
Publicity, Press release distribution and Public Relations
* Publicists
* Press release distribution
* Trade reporters (print or electronic media)
Software
* Writing software
* Proofreading software
* Custom software that may be useful to writers
* Apps
Video Production
* Videography
* Book trailer production
* Actors and models
Virtual Assistants
* Professionals and those looking for a little part time work
* Required tasks might include scanning or manually typing existing back-listed paper books
Website hosting and related services
* Web hosts
* Domain name registrars
General Publishing Services

*Free Tutorials and "How-To" Guides*


Frequently Needed Information
Help Wanted
New author and lost? Click here
​


----------



## Librarian

*Advertising and advertising specialties*​
*KB Full Banner Adverting*
To sign up, use the "KB full banner ad" form displayed at the very bottom of any forum page. 
More...

**********​
*KB Book of the Day*
To sign up, use the "KB Book of the Day" form displayed at the very bottom of any forum page. 
More...

**********​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Art and design*​


Promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166441.msg2589135.html#msg2589135










http://www.jasongurley.com/portfolio/

Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,169417.0.html

Thoughtful design and ebook formatting for the independent publisher

Clare Horton, indie author/designer extraordinaire! I focus on making your book look a) clean and readable and b) unique and eye-catching. I am a huge typography nerd. You can check out full-resolution samples of covers and working ebook files here, and Amazon listings for some of my past projects here.

*SERVICES*
Ebook design and formatting
Print interiors
Covers
Custom artwork for book interiors (e.g. chapter headings)
All manner of help and advice

Website: bluebullbookdesign.com
Email: [email protected]
Kboards Promotional Thread








*For more info: www.bluevalleyauthorservices.com*​














*For more info: www.bluevalleyauthorservices.com*​
*Open and booking NOW!*

*Package deals as low as $295, up to $665 for the full works!

Ala Carte services also available.

Kindleboards Members since 2010.

Experienced ~ Professional ~ Prompt

Let us save you time to do what you do best: writing!

For more info: www.bluevalleyauthorservices.com

Founders: Victorine Lieske and Craig Hansen*​
Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,177185.msg2500522.html

*Cover Designs Online*

Site includes a growing gallery of pre-made cover designs and illustrations for sale, plus I do custom design and illustration work. I specialize in working with self-published authors, and also offer other services through my other website, BDDesign Online. My services include:


Interior formatting for printed books
Ebook formatting (Kindle, Smashwords, and epub (Apple, Barnes & Noble).
Promotional Book Trailers
One-week Social Media "Blast" promotional campaign
Publishing Assistance (advice and guidance through the entire publishing process, included free with all of my other services).

I've got over 24 years experience as a graphic designer, 15 as a writer, 8 as an independent publisher, and past experience as a Lulu.com Community Leader and a Customer Support aide. You can view an expanded portfolio of illustrations here, and a gallery of my illustrated book covers here.
Promotional Thread

**********​
*CoverReadyArt.com*
KB Promotional Thread

Photographer and indie author Deanna Roy (TexasGirl) began Cover Ready Art in response to a need on the Kindle Boards for original art shot with the book cover in mind. Because we know it can be difficult to envision art cropped for your book, most of our images have two versions--the full frame of the image as well as examples cropped for 6x9 covers with clear space for title and author.

Deanna regularly does shoots that start with ideas from Kindle Board authors. Email or PM her with your needs, and she'll try to work them into future shoots.

Email: [email protected]
Private Message
Web site: http://www.coverreadyart.com










*Cover Shot Creations*
Username: [email protected]

Website: Covershotcreations.com
Email: [email protected]
Writer's Cafe Thread: Weekly updates on new premades and sales


All covers are sold only once. They are uniquely yours!

*All custom and premade covers include:*
* high enough resolution for print (300 dpi 6x9; 1800x2700)
* fully licensed fonts and stock art elements
* downsized versions for ebook and website listings
* NO ADDITIONAL CHARGES FOR STOCK IMAGES

Pay nothing on premades until you're satisfied. Premade fonts and font colors are flexible along with some aspects of the design. If it's a simple change, it's always free. Curious what's simple? Just ask. I'm always available to answer your questions or concerns. I love hearing from you and constantly check my email.

*Daniel Johnson*
Book Covers & Illustration
Specializing in fantasy, science fiction, and adventure

Custom illustrated covers typically cost about $500. Pre-made covers range from $60-$125.

Online Portfolio | Facebook | Twitter









KB Promotional Thread








Putting your manuscript into someone else's hands is a scary task. With two years' experience, a BA in English/Literature, and over one hundred edited books, this is where I can help. My pledge is to treat your book with the respect it deserves, working with you to polish your dream into a reality. Everything from re-edits to detailed copy edits, and even money-saving packages, I can give you the best service possible at an affordable price. Preferred genres are Young Adult, Dystopian, Post-Apocalyptic, Romance, Paranormal, and Sci-Fi. However, most genres are not turned down.

References, pricing, and submission guidelines can be found at:

Editing Services by Cynthia Shepp

KB Promotional Thread​
Email​
[size=14pt]Book cover and eBook cover design by Creative Paramita ​
Do you want an eye catchy awesome cover for your book?
Take a look to my website to get your desired book cover

 www.creativeparamita.com 

 

You will get,
-	High resolution book cover design
-	No extra charges for stock images
-	Unique and stunning design
-	Includes editable Photoshop file

Allow me to help you to design your book cover and I promise to *WOW!* You.
Email: [email protected] 
facebook | twitter​
*Ebook Launch | Ebook Cover Design + Ebook Formatting* 
Ebook Launch provides professional, fast and affordable ebook cover designs to independent authors. 
Click here to view our portfolio and pricing: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design. 
We also provide quality Ebook Formatting for Amazon Kindle, Smashwords and Google Play as well as Print Formatting for Amazon CreateSpace and LightningSource. Here is a sample of some recent book cover designs:


We design for any genre (fiction/non-fiction)
Custom & Premade designs available
No stock image fees
Free 3D mockup
Illustrated covers available
Print on Demand upgrade available

KBoards Promotional Thread

*FAUSGAITAN DESIGNS* | Book Cover Design & Author Website Design! 

7+ years of experience, HQ Creative Graphics



- Fast turnaround Time
- Unlimited Revisions
- 100% Money-Back Guarantee

*Kboards Thread!*

*Book Cover Design*: My Book Covers Portfolio

*Author Website Design*: Web Design Services for Authors!

CONTACT: (please mention you found me at kboards.com)
E-Mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.fausgaitan.com/
​
*Indie-Spired Design* Website
_Your cover is your I.D. Be inspired._

Specializing in YA and Fantasy premade book covers, I offer premade covers as well as custom designs, ereader renders and custom advertisements.

Designer: Kelly Walker
KBoards Screen name: Kwalker
Email: [email protected]

Writer's Cafe Thread










*Kalen O'Donnell Cover Designs*

Reliable, affordable service for all your cover design needs. Ebook or print covers, custom or premades, all done with the same attention to detail and commitment to meeting the customer's needs. Premades range from $25 to $80, and custom covers begin at $120. You can expect swift responses to all communication and nearly unlimited edits of a final concept until we arrive at the look you want for your cover, series, or brand.

KBoard's Thread

Facebook Page



*Littera Designs*

Name: Rachel Cole
KB screen name: ruecole
KB promotional thread
Website
Email

Beautiful, eye-catching, professional-looking book cover design.

Pre-made covers start at $30
Custom ebook covers start at $65
Custom print covers start at $100





SCARLETT RUGERS DESIGN | AWARD WINNING BOOK COVER DESIGNER FOR SELF-PUBLISHED AND INDIE AUTHORS.

Professional, beautiful, easy.



BOOK COVER PACKAGES:

Milk & Bread : eBook Cover

Candy Store : eBook Cover + Front and back cover for POD publishing

Chocolate Fondue : eBook Cover + Front and back cover for POD publishing + FB Cover Banner + Web Banner

____________________

_I create high quality, professional book covers that will make you feel like a best seller. _

Website: http://www.scarlettrugers.com
Email: [email protected]
Twitter: @thebookdesignr
Facebook: Scarlett Rugers Design
KBoards Promotional Thread​
*HumbleNations.com - Book Cover Design**



Name: 
James

Kindle Boards Thread

Portfolio:
Great Designs for Fiction and Non-Fiction

Commission Me:
From $150 / £110

How I Work:
I'm a Friendly, Helpful Chap

Email:
[email protected]

Blog:
I write about design as well doing it

**********​
ART BY KARRI | AWARD WINNING COVER ARTIST
Ebook Covers - Print Covers - Promotional Materials

www.artbykarri.com










PRICING | PORTFOLIO | PREMADES

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.artbykarri.com
Facebook: Art by Karri | Twitter: @kklawiter | KBoards Thread​
**********​
Keri Knutson
KB Promotional Thread

KB Screen Name: Keri Knutson

Fast, affordable, professional book covers that help your book stand out. 
Custom Covers from $55-$150, pre-designed covers a flat fee of $65.
Fully-licensed images, personalized service. I'm not happy until you're happy.

Website
Email
Private Message

**********​
Libbie Grant - Book Cover Design

KB Screen Name: ElHawk, but the fastest way to contact me is by email.
Promotional Thread

Distinctive cover art for your book. Custom and pre-made designs available at competitive prices. Historical fiction covers a specialty, but all genres and concepts are welcome!

Website
Email










**********​
Limelight Book Covers
Completely custom, entirely professional covers for $99. The proof is in the portfolio. 
See my work at http://www.limelightbookcovers.com/
Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173716.0.html










Max Egon Stock Photos for Indie Authors
If you do your own covers or even hire a cover designer you might like some of the photos.
You can check out the site here. http://maxegonstockphotos.photographyorder.com/client/public-galleries
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,159635.msg2295026.html#msg2295026

Melody Simmons from eBookindiecovers​Stylish and Affordable eBook and Paperback Covers - All Genres - Fiction and Non-Fiction​KBoards Promotional Thread​
​
At my website you will find Premade Covers for Romance, Fantasy, Paranormal, YA, 
Erotica, General Fiction, SciFi, Mystery, Thriller and Non-Fiction genres. 
All premades are $40 - $60 each, plus I have a sale section where covers are half-price.​
Custom-made Covers are $150 each, all stock images included.

[size=8pt]I offer several extra services: Paperback Covers, Website and Facebook Banners, Boxed Set Images, Bookmarks, Book Trailers and more...

Visit my site and have a look!

Thank you!
Melody Simmons​
 website: http://ebookindiecovers.com/ email: [email protected]

Rocking Book Covers

Dark and Gritty Book Cover Design for Authors Who Seek Different Book Covers. Beat Book Covers That Come Out from NYC!

Get first design concepts in 72 hrs. No hassles, fast delivery, refunds available. Visit www.rockingbookcovers.com for portfolio and more details!

KBoards thread



[size=24pt]Shardels Book Cover Designs​
VIEW OVER 500 TOP QUALITY PRE MADE COVERS
DESIGNED FOR VARIOUS GENRES
ALL UNDER $100

















Custom Covers and Spine/Back Request also available

Connect with me at facebook and follow new covers at: 
https://www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns

Or go directly to where you purchase them at: 
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

KB Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187092.0.html

Top​*​


----------



## Librarian

*Audio Books - publishing and production*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Beta Reading, Manuscript Critiquing*​
*Book Brouhaha Beta Reading Service*
http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/p/beta-reading-service.html

Writer, reader and reviewer for many years and a teacher for even more. I value in-depth, honest feedback.

Rates are $0.003 per word with a $10 minimum.

Interested or have questions about my availability? Email me: [email protected]

KB Promotional thread

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Copy writing (Blurbs, back covers, press releases, etc.)*​
*BLURB WRITING SERVICES*








*ALL GENRES WELCOME.*

Is writing a description for your book a nightmare? Are you stuck on how to phrase your back cover copy just as you'd like it to appear?

If you're working on a book and need a "blurb" written for it, or if you've got an existing blurb with which you're unhappy, I'm open for business.

All of the information you need on what's involved and how to contact me is right here on my website - http://www.ellablythe.com/blurb-writing/ - so drop me an email and we'll knock your blurb out of the park!
As seen here... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,178758.0.html...​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Editing*​









http://accuracyedits.wordpress.com/services/

[email protected]

Promotional Thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,181606.0.html​









*Copy Editing and Proofreading*

If you're an author in need of a reliable editor, we could be a good match.
For more information, or to arrange for a free sample edit, please visit my website or email me.

Promotional Thread

Website: A Closer Look Editing

Email: [email protected]​
​
As a full-time professional copyeditor and proofreader, my job is to help you make your book, essay, or short story as good as it can be before it's published. My rates are hourly and may vary depending on the type of editing desired, but I'm offering to give prospective clients a free, hands-on consultation up front using a sample portion of the author's manuscript.

Website: alexkanefiction.com | Email: [email protected] | Phone: 309.221.1160

KBoards Promotional Thread​







A Step Up Editing
KB Promotion Page
Facebook
​
*Aeroplane Media*
http://aeroplanemedia.wordpress.com/

Offering

-	Content editing
-	Copy editing
-	Proofreading

I've proofread technical/scientific papers, non-fiction books, full-length novels, and short fiction, including erotica. I'm not easily offended or bored--just let me know what you need done. You can find my rates and a bit more about my background at http://aeroplanemedia.wordpress.com/.

For new clients, I'll do your first 1000-1250 words for free so that we can get to know each other's work; there's no obligation after that.

Questions? E-mail me at [email protected].
Sarah Barbour
 Promotional Thread

Affordable and Professional Basic Copy Editing and Proofreading

As a lifelong reader, I am thrilled to now be working one on one with authors, helping them to produce the best novel possible for their fans. I graduated from the University of Utah in 2004 with a bachelor's degree in English, having utilized my degree in related fields such as technical writing, content writing, and copy writing. I am now dedicating myself full time to fiction and non-fiction (on a case-by-case basis) copy editing and proofreading.

*Copy editing and proofreading:* (.008 per word) This is a two-step process. I read through your manuscript line by line correcting grammar, word usage, redundancy, inconsistencies, and spelling. I also do light fact checking (example: is Scarlett Johansson's name spelled correctly?). I rely on The Chicago Manual of Style 16th Edition for style guidelines and the Merriam-Webster Dictionary for spelling and to determine whether a word should be compound or hyphenated. After the copy editing is completed, I return the manuscript to the author to accept/reject my changes. The author then returns the manuscript to me, and I go through once more to catch any final errors.

*Copy editing only:* (.006 per word) This is ideal for the author who prefers to have more than one set of eyes look over a manuscript. I will go through your manuscript one time line by line and correct grammar, word usage, redundancy, inconsistencies, and spelling. I may on occasion do some light rewriting, offer alternative word suggestions, break down long sentences, or alter the paragraph structure.

*Proofreading only:*(.004 per word) This is ideal for the author who is almost ready to publish but wants one last set of eyes to look over a manuscript. I will go through your manuscript one time to correct surface errors.

Website: http://www.literallyjen.com/editing-service/
E-mail: [email protected]
Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176721.msg2523656.html#msg2523656

I am now accepting manuscripts for the following genres: YA, NA, MG, Sci-fi/Fantasy, Urban Fantasy, Contemporary Fiction, Mystery/Thriller, and Chick Lit. Though I'm not easily offended, I unfortunately will not edit Erotica. If you have a non-fiction novel which needs to be an edit, I am willing to consider it, depending on the subject matter. Please e-mail me with the details of your non-fiction novel to see if I am able to work with you.

60% of the agreed upon payment is required upfront and the other 40% is due at the completion of my process. I accept payment via PayPal or an electronic check. If another payment method is desired, I am willing to discuss it with you.


 *Anne Victory (Arkali)*

 Line and Copy Editing 
 Proofreading
 Final Proofing Pass (AKA Oops Detection)

--My client list includes New York Times and USA Today bestselling authors.
--Many of the books I've edited have hit the charts and / or received literary awards.
--Visit my website for a *full* project list as well as testimonials, services descriptions, and articles on publishing and editing.

Website: Victory Editing
Email: [email protected]
The thread that started it all...
Private Message


*Another View Editing*


Developmental Editing and Proofreading

Prices are based on sample edits of your first chapter. 
Typical price ranges are available on my website: www.anotherviewediting.com
Contact me at [email protected]
or on my  official KB thread.



*Bendgedig Books*
Editing, Research and Translation
Bendigedig is Welsh for amazing - blessed - wonderful - and that's what we want your books to be!
email: [email protected]
website: www.bendigedigbooks.com
Promotional Thread

*Bryon Quertermous Editorial Services*

My name is Bryon Quertermous and I have over a decade of publishing experience that includes working with Random House, Carina Press, Amazon Publishing, and my most recent position as the editor of Angry Robot Book's (now defunct) crime fiction imprint Exhibit A Books. I've also worked as a freelance editor for_ New York Times_ bestselling authors and published the award-winning crime zine Demolition for four years. My first novel, Murder Boy, will be published next year by Polis Books.

*Services and Rates*

I have* special rates* for those who mention this KBoards ad. For developmental edits between 50k-90k words I charge a flat fee of $500. Developmental edits will consist of an extensive editorial letter outlining the strengths of your work and opportunities for improvement backed up by specific chapter-by-chapter notes. I'll work with you on possible solutions, both in the editorial letter and through follow-up emails.

I also offer line edits. For line edits I will mark up the manuscript using Microsoft Word's Track Changes feature to identify (and correct when possible) sentence level issues with spelling and grammar, awkward sentences, repetition of sentence patterns, crutch words, hollow dialogue, and other stylistic and tone issues. Rates will depend upon the level of attention needed to each sentence, but will average about $0.006 per word or $450 for an 75k word manuscript.

For projects outside of that word count range, email me and we'll figure something out.

If you are interested in working with me, please contact me at [email protected] and include the genre, word count, and a brief description of your manuscript. I look forward to working with you.

http://bryonquertermous.com/editing
Official Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,148005.msg2151434.html#msg2151434



Are you tired of getting 1-star reviews saying your book is full of typos, but you don't know where to turn? Or are you an experienced author, looking for a fresh set of eyes to give your manuscript one more look before you hit "Publish"? Drop me a note and let's talk!

I have a B.A. in English, along with 38 years' experience proofreading and editing as an executive and legal secretary and as the editor of a popular series of fanzines. I also edit and proof all of my own books, which you can find via my website and my KBoards signature.

*RATES:*
*Proofreading/light editing*: $0.002/word
For manuscripts that are in "almost ready to go" condition: I'll check for missing periods and quotation marks, missing or duplicated words, and missing or extra spaces; I'll also correct misspellings, incorrect punctuation and misuse of those troublesome homophones (they're/their/there, it's/its).
*Copy editing*: $0.003/word
For manuscripts in need of some more polishing: I'll do everything listed above, plus a bit more heavy lifting. I'll go through your manuscript line by line, checking grammar, word usage, consistency, sentence structure, and so on.

My focus is on shorter works (short stories, novelettes and novellas), but I will gladly work with you on longer books if a time slot is available. I edit all genres, including erotica. Turnaround time is generally 1 day per 20-25,000 words once I start working on your manuscript.

You'll find a number of testimonials from happy customers on my web page and in my Writers' Cafe thread. If you'd like to see a sample of my work, I would be glad to edit 1,000 words of your manuscript as a "look-see."

I work in Track Changes in MS Word. Payment is made through Paypal.

Questions? Interested in working with me? Drop me a PM or an e-mail any time!

-- Carol Davis

Website: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/
E-mail: [email protected]
Writers' Cafe promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185693.0.html

*Clio Editing Services (Eliza Dee)*










*Let Me Fix Your Fiction!*

I'm *Eliza Dee*, and I provide editing services to indie authors under the name *Clio Editing Services*. 
I hold both a B.A. (University of Michigan) and an M.A. in English, and I've worked as an editor for over ten years. 
I now focus on indie fiction authors.

I offer:


Copyediting / Proofreading
Line Editing
Content / Developmental Editing
Comprehensive Editing
Package deals and tailored solutions

Please visit my website for detailed information about the different types of editing. 
Check out my promotional thread for monthly editing deals!

I specialize in genre fiction, including *romance, erotica, mystery, suspense/thriller, YA, science fiction, fantasy, 
horror, paranormal,* and much more.

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.clioediting.com
Private Message
Promotional Thread








Putting your manuscript into someone else's hands is a scary task. With two years' experience, a BA in English/Literature, and over one hundred edited books, this is where I can help. My pledge is to treat your book with the respect it deserves, working with you to polish your dream into a reality. Everything from re-edits to detailed copy edits, and even money-saving packages, I can give you the best service possible at an affordable price. Preferred genres are Young Adult, Dystopian, Post-Apocalyptic, Romance, Paranormal, and Sci-Fi. However, most genres are not turned down.

References, pricing, and submission guidelines can be found at:

Editing Services by Cynthia Shepp

KB Promotional Thread​
Email​

*densewords*

_ - make your book the best it can be_

Story and development mentoring
Content editing
Narrative style development

genre and literary fiction
non-fiction and technical

www.densewords.com
densewords.blogspot.com

Private Message
[email protected]

Official Promotional Thread in the Writers' Cafe










I offer Basic Content Editing and Comprehensive Editing Services.

For Terms and Pricing, please see my website: http://dickinsoncopyediting.wordpress.com/services/

KBoards Promotional Thread

*Your novel deserves an extra dose of awesome!*

Editing By Tony










Email: [email protected]
Website: www.tonyheld.com
Kboards Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164036.0.html

"Tony has been great, very responsive and prompt. He's taken great care of my work, cleaning it up efficiently while not affecting the voice of the story. Highly recommended."

--Daniel Gage

"Tony was fast and prompt for a quick turnaround proofreading job with my bestselling novel, Deliciously Obedient. His feedback was spot-on and I would definitely recommend him to other authors, and will contract for his services again."

-- New York Times and USA Today bestselling romance author Julia Kent

*Editing Esprit*

Professional editing: 20 plus years' experience

Reasonable rates
Careful, thorough editing

*Services:*

*Developmental editing:* plot, character, story development
*Line editing:* line-by-line suggestions for grammar and wording improvements
*Proofreading:* correction of typos, spelling, and basic grammar 
*Answers to grammar questions:* anything a writer wants clarified

I'd love to read your manuscript and discuss its needs. Together, we can meet your writing goals. For more information about me, please see editingesprit.wordpress.com.

 Promotional Thread

*Edit for Indies*

Edit for Indies offers fast, affordable copyediting and proofreading for independent authors. All genres welcome, including paranormal, contemporary romance, and erotica. Check out the site to view my rates and testimonials page.

I have a masters in Creative Writing and over 10 years of freelance editing experience. As an independent author myself, I understand the need for a fast turnaround at a fair price.

Website: http://editforindies.com

Email: [email protected]

Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187266.0.html

*Editing Services. Isaac Sweeney.*

I am an experienced writer and editor who has performed all forms of editing for a variety of genres.

You can read more about me here: http://www.mechanicsvilledad.com/p/for-hire.html. My most notable editing work was for Kristian Alva's Dragon Stones Saga.

The rates are reasonable. I'm quick and careful. No genre is off limits. Email me at [email protected] for more information.

Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168599.0.html

Payment plans available.

Emily Nemchick, Friendly Freelance Writer and Proofreader

emilynemchick.weebly.com

Get friendly, constructive one-on-one help with proofreading, story feedback, plot problems and more. Whatever your problem is, I'll do my best to solve it.

View my thread at http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=163628.new;topicseen#new

General fees are $0.40/100 words, but I'm happy to negotiate. Contact me with a PM or via my website with any queries. I look forward to working with you!





*
Express Editing Solutions
Affordable, fast and reliable editing solutions.*

Copy Editing ~ Structural Editing ~ Line Editing ~ Proofreading ~ Blurb Doctor

Express Editing Solutions provides a bespoke service tailored to fit your individual needs.

For our competitive rates, promotional offers and testimonials from our satisfied customers, please visit our website at:

www.expresseditingsolutions.co.uk
KB Thread ​









*Basic Copy Editing Service*
Website: http://foureditors.com/
Email: http://foureditors.com/contact/
Promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172435.0.html

*Fresh Eyes Critique and Editing Services*
KB Promotional Page
I offer a broad, substantive/content edit, much like the work you would do with a Senior Editor in a traditional or small publishing house. I am happy to provide this service not only to full manuscripts (any length) but also partials you are polishing for contests or agent/editor queries as well.

I write and publish romantic and young adult fiction as Gwen Hayes. They are also what I read and the genres I am most knowledgeable about in regards to industry standards.You are welcome to send me samples of another genre, but I reserve the right to politely decline.

Website: www.fresheyescritique.com
Testimonials: http://www.fresheyescritique.com/p/testimonials.html 
email: [email protected]

*Indie Book Editor*
Cherise Kelley
BA English, UC Berkeley, 1989 (American English)

My copy editing / line editing / proofreading rate is .003 - .005 per word ($300 - $500 for 100,000 words).

I do offer free sample edits of 1,000 - 1,500 words so that I can give you a fair rate quote.

I have both a Mac and a PC.

More information is posted on my blog.
My clients' recommendations are posted in my promotional thread in the Writer's Cafe.

*Ink Slinger Editorial Services*


Website: www.inkslingereditorialservices.com
Email: [email protected]
Twitter: @Midian42 * Like: Facebook Page * KBoards: PM 
And we format too!

Testimonials

KBoards Promotional Thread

*Invisible Ink Editing*

We're a team of professional editors offering affordable editing services (and more) for indie authors. 
Our motto is: Lose the errors. Keep your voice.

Manuscripts of all genres are welcome! We can't wait to read what you've been working on.

Editing is priced on a tiered/sliding scale. Submit a chapter of your manuscript and we'll edit the first 750 words free of charge and give you a price quote for the full piece.

*Services:*

Tier 1 (Basic Edit)--Our proofread. For authors who have a polished story. 
Tier 2 (Detailed Edit)--We'll rephrase for structure/syntax, eliminate unnecessary words and phrases, reduce repetition, and point out minor plot inconsistencies. 
Tier 3 (Literary Edit)--Ready to take your work to the next level? In addition to detailed line edits, you'll receive a separate document analyzing character inconsistencies, plot confusion, common errors and mistakes, and factual accuracy.
[*]Additional services--We're now offering beta reading, plus formatting, cover design, and more through our partners.​




​
Learn more at invisibleinkediting.com.
You can also get in touch directly through our website submission form, or email us at [email protected]
Like us on Facebook
Our blog
Our promo thread

*JM Editing*
Janet Michelson

Copyediting is provided at .005 per word; proofreading is provided at .003 per word. I will also note plot holes or problems with continuity. I use Track Changes to edit your Word document.

Please send at least 1000 words to receive a free sample of my work.

Check out my website for more information. I will clean up your manuscript and explain the rules I use to make changes.
My primary sources are: Chicago Manual of Style, Sixteenth Edition and Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary, Eleventh Edition.

Website This website has a mobile app and contact form for your convenience.
email

KB Promotional Thread

*Jodi Ralston
DBA Chiaroscuro House, LLC*

_Editing Services:_
* Developmental (content or macro) editing for fantasy, science fiction, and horror
* PayPal invoicing

_Contact:_
* PM or [email protected]

_Related Links:_
* Writers' Cafe Promo Page
* Website: Chiaroscuro House, LLC - Editing Services
* Blog



Copy Editing and Proofreading by Lector's Books: Reader-proof your work.

Fast and accurate editing and proofreading. Turnaround time generally 1-2 weeks, rush requests available for an extra fee, schedule permitting.

Proofreading rates: $0.003 per word, with a flat rate of $50 for works under 17,000 words.

Copy Editing rates: $0.006 per word

Copy Editing / Proofreading package rates: $0.0075

Getting bad reviews because of typos? Ask about discounts for previously published works.

Contact Janie at [email protected]

Website: http://lectorsbooks.com/editing/

Be my Friend! http://www.facebook.com/LectorsBooks

WC Promotional Thread: [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152495.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152495.0.html[/url]​
*Lorelei Logsdon's Copyediting Service*










KBoards Promo Thread
LoreleiLogsdon.com
[email protected]
LinkedIn
Goodreads
Twitter

*Martha Hayes aka HazeLady*
I am a dedicated Editor and want to help make your work successful. I offer proof-reading and line editing as well as developmental editing.

I have been trained by extremely disciplined editors and I have references should you require them.

I am professional and expedient. My fees are also reasonable.

Feel free to email me so we can discuss your editing needs.

Promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,177347.0.html

*Martin O'Hearn*
Copy editing/proofreading

My freelance work cleaning Optical Scanner Reader files for a publisher of pulp novel reprints combined copy editing and proofreading--my goal is to leave the author's style intact while correcting every grammar error, typo, or glitch that could bring the reader to a crashing halt. I offer accuracy and a speedy turnaround; I proofed my Konrath challenge 8-hour ebook under the same zero-mistakes standard I set myself for proofing my novels.

$2.00 per 1000 words; free sample edit.

Contact me: [email protected]

Website: http://www.martinohearn.com/proofreading.html

Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160295.msg2303690.html#msg2303690

*Mike Purfield*
Service: manuscript critique and proofing.

Rates: $1. per pages crit and .50 cents per page proofing. First 1k words free before deal is made.

At http://critiqueservice.livejournal.com
Private Message
 Promotional Thread

*Nancy Bevilaqua*

Experienced editor and writer (I recently published my own book--_Holding Breath_--and was confident enough about my abilities that I did my own editing for it!) will help you polish your prose and get your manuscript ready for publication.

I have an M.A. in Creative Writing, and I've taught creative writing, grammar, and composition to college students and adults. I've got a seriously sharp eye for problems with grammar, syntax, and spelling, and I can give useful guidance on story structure, characterization, etc., as well. I've also done freelance writing for National Geographic _Traveler, Coastal Living_, the South Florida _Sun-Sentinel_, several in-flight magazines, and many other publications.

Per-page estimate will be given depending upon how extensively you'd like me to edit your work, but will generally run about $1.50-2.00 per standard, single-spaced page. I will do a complimentary edit of your first few pages so that you can get a feel for my editing style, and so that I can give you a fair estimate.

Please feel free to contact me at *nancysdp (at) gmail (dot) com* if you have any questions, or would like to discuss your project in greater detail.

KBoards Promotional Thread

*Need an Editor?*
Selecting the right editor for you is an important decision. It is about developing a conducive working relationship and sharing the same vision: to make your manuscript the best it can be. I offer comprehensive and copy/line editing services.

I take all Fiction Genres except: Mystery, Poetry, and Children's books.
(For Nonfiction requests, please e-mail me.) Length does not matter. I take shorts, novellas, serial novels, etc.

Because I love to work, I am offering a discount on my usual services through September (0.004 cents per word or $400.00 for 100,00 words) for a combined comprehensive edit and line edit, of your manuscript

See my Website for all the details:
http://laurakingsley.wordpress.com

My official promotional thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,153960.msg2223660.html#msg2223660



Rates: $.005/word OR $17.50/hour, whichever works out to be less.

Browse my client library. Friendly inquiries encouraged.

Or contact [email protected] directly.

Kindleboards' thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,180020.0.html
​
*Peggy Ireland*, copy editing, proofreading, handholding.
Website
People can message me here.
Promotional Thread

*Permissions Editing*​
*Adele Hutchinson*
Freelance Permissions Editor
[email protected]
www.freelancepermissioneditor.com
Member: Editorial Freelancers Association, Bay Area Editors' Forum
Freelance Permissions Editor Available - Thread



KB Promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,178912.0.html










Red Adept Publishing​
http://redadeptpublishing.com/

Content Editing, Copy/Line Editing, Proofreading

We have a staff of professional editors and proofreaders.

KBoards Promotional Thread

E-Mail: [email protected]


 Proofreading - Copyediting 
Content Editing - Developmental Editing

Reasonable rates based on a free sample edit

www.thebluepencil.us
[email protected]
facebook.com/thebluepencilediting

 Private Message
Promotional Thread on KBoards


*RJ Locksley*
Friendly editor, thorough work, free sample edits available.
* Line editing: spelling, punctuation and grammar, continuity, clarity, flow (.4 cents per word)
* Substantive editing: as above, plus edit letter advising on big-picture issues like plot, character and pacing (.7 cents per word)
Email, website, thread, private message.

*Well Written Editing Services*


Developmental editing
Copy editing from $0.004 per word
Proofreading from $100

I'm a RITA award-winning author and editor. I write as Simone St. James. I specialize in romance of all genres, all heat levels, and any manuscript length. I also love to edit mystery, sci fi, fantasy, and YA. I do sample edits for new clients.

Website: www.well-written.ca
Email: [email protected]
Promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,167839.0.html

*Winger Bookstore*
* Proofreading

Experienced and obsessive/compulsive proofreader will make your manuscript squeaky clean. I'm an author too, and know you'd like your creation to be as error-free as possible.

$4.00 per 1000 words -- free sample of first 2000 words.
Send me a private message
Promotional Thread










*Word Essential: Because every word matters.*

You need someone who can delve into your content and point out global issues of plot arc, character development, and clarity, as well as local issues, such as when a character is acting out of character, or a plot twist seems implausible.

Developmental editing packages available.
Special projects/special prices (budget considerations) welcome.
Resume and testimonials online.

Please contact me to see how I can help you with your book. I look forward to getting to know you and your work!

*Mention Kboards to save $50 on your first service.*

www.wordessential.com
[email protected]
View my thread at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164570.0.html

Word Slinger Boutique Author Services

~Affordable
~Experienced
~Personalized

My name is Connie Chastain. Word Slinger Boutique is my one-woman enterprise. I learned a lot about self- and indie-publishing when I wrote and published my own novels, and I enjoy offering that experience to others. My graphic design experience dates back even further -- to high school.

I like to work on a first-name basis, and I welcome e-mail consultations throughout the creation of an order.

I invite you to look over my website any time. Be sure to check out my latest product -- premade covers. Also, watch my KBoards thread for periodic specials.

Got questions? Send me an e-mail. I'll be happy to answer them

WORD SLINGER BOUTIQUE Website
WSB Blog 
WRITERS' CAFE Thread 
WSB E-MAIL










If you're looking for a reliable editor or proofreader who is accurate, fast, and affordable to meet your high standards, schedule, and budget, look no futher:​
Wordsmithies Editing​Promotional thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,178790.msg2519927.html#msg2519927​Website: http://www.wordsmithies.com​Email: [email protected]​
Send us a sample of your work and we'll edit it for free just to show you what we can do.​
Top​
​
​​


----------



## Librarian

*Formatting and file conversion*​
Thoughtful design and ebook formatting for the independent publisher

Clare Horton, indie author/designer extraordinaire! I focus on making your book look a) clean and readable and b) unique and eye-catching. I am a huge typography nerd. You can check out full-resolution samples of covers and working ebook files here, and Amazon listings for some of my past projects here.

*SERVICES*
Ebook design and formatting
Print interiors
Covers
Custom artwork for book interiors (e.g. chapter headings)
All manner of help and advice

Website: bluebullbookdesign.com
Email: [email protected]
Kboards Promotional Thread








*For more info: www.bluevalleyauthorservices.com*​














*For more info: www.bluevalleyauthorservices.com*​
*Open and booking NOW!*

*Package deals as low as $295, up to $665 for the full works!

Ala Carte services also available.

Kindleboards Members since 2010.

Experienced ~ Professional ~ Prompt

Let us save you time to do what you do best: writing!

For more info: www.bluevalleyauthorservices.com

Founders: Victorine Lieske and Craig Hansen*​
Promotional Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,177185.msg2500522.html

*EBOOK LAUNCH FORMATTING SERVICE*



Affordable and quality Ebook Formatting for Amazon KDP, Smashwords and Google Play.

Professional Print Formatting available for CreateSpace, Lightning Source and more.

www.ebooklaunch.com
Kboards Promotional Thread 

*Guido Henkel* - author of the "Take pride in your eBook formatting" tutorial series (http://guidohenkel.com/2010/12/take-pride-in-your-ebook-formatting/)
eBook formatting for MOBI, EPUB, LIT and Palm formats. PDF and Smashwords document preparation available also.
contact: [email protected] or PM 
Website: http://guidohenkel.com/ebook-services/
Promotional Thread

*Ink Slinger Editorial Services*


Website: www.inkslingereditorialservices.com
Email: [email protected]
Twitter: @Midian42 * Like: Facebook Page * KBoards: PM 
And we format too!

Testimonials

KBoards Promotional Thread

*[size=18pt]Nepo Press*

We offer both custom formatting and a web-based formatting service, producing Mobi, EPUB, and camera-ready PDF (for publishing through CreateSpace).

See http://nepotism.net/ for full details and current prices. See below for prices and turnaround times as of June, 2014.

*Custom Formatting*

We provide high-quality custom formatting at very reasonable prices. A typical novel runs $20 to $35, depending on length, for both Mobi and EPUB. Add $5 to $15 for the camera-ready PDF for CreateSpace. 72-hour turnaround (3 days) with free revisions for two weeks for our errors _or_ yours.

If you have special requirements, we are happy to give you a quote.

*Automated Web-based Formatting*

As an alternative to custom formatting, we offer a web-based formatting service that allows you to format "early and often". You can start formatting as soon as you have a rough draft or even just a single chapter. Upload your manuscript, click a button, and view or download the results immediately. Click the _Mobi_ button to create a Mobi file, click the _EPUB_ button to create an EPUB file, click the _PDF_ button to create a camera-ready PDF---all from the same manuscript. From clicking the button until the result is ready to download is usually well under a minute. Format as often as you like.

Start with a free two-week book account to try it out. Email [email protected] with the title of the book and the author name and we'll email you the login information.

Nobody gets the formatting and the editing right the first time. You can reformat as many times as you wish, fixing typos, changing front and end matter, proofreading on a Kindle or NOOK, etc., with no last minute rush.

KBoards Promotional Thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173219.0.html)

*RM Prioleau - IndieMobi* - Offering affordable ebook and CreateSpace interior formatting. 
http://indiemobi.wordpress.com
Private Message
Promotional Thread

Ryan Sullivan - Paperback Formatting for Createspace
Website and contact: http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/p/paperback-formatting-service.html

Promotional Thread

*Unbridled Editor aka Rakestraw Book Design*
Promotional Thread

Website: http://unbridlededitor.com
Email: [email protected]
Private Message
Services: copyediting, proofreading, advanced editing, book cover design, ebook formatting. 
Reasonable rates.

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Legal and Financial*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Printing*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Publicity, Press release distribution and Public Relations*​









*Hunt to Read*

Want to get feedback from readers on your cover, blurb, overall presentation and more? Want to earn points that can eventually unlock free ebooks? Hunt to Read is a promotional and marketing site for authors and publishers who are interested in specific analytical data and information to help them improve their books. Joining and listing a book is always free--check us out today!

*Website:* http://www.hunttoread.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*KBoards Promo Thread:* http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,156246.0.html

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Software*​
*Apps*​
*Afterword for Android*

Afterword is a free Android app for displaying Amazon KDP sales data.



*Features:*

Get the latest data for all your books by pressing the refresh button (screen 1)
Click on a book to show all the sales for that book across all countries on one screen (screen 3)
Last month's sales support
See the total sales at the bottom of each page
In the country menu, choose the globe to see the combined global sales (screen 2)

Google Play
Writers' Cafe Thread
Website

An iOS version of the app is under development.

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Video Production*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Virtual Assistants*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Website hosting, design and related services*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Frequently Needed Information*​
Creating Signatures - An updated tutorial for Link-Maker 2.0
KindleBoards Tips and FAQ for authors
A profile page for your book
The Official Book Bazaar Threadipedia

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Help Wanted*​
Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Free Tutorials and "How-To" Guides.*​
*Declan Conner*
A formatting guide using Word 2007/10 all the way through the process to include screen shots. For use to format kindle and Smashwords.
http://declanconner.com/kindle-formatting/

A guide to internal format a POD using Word 2007/10 all the way through the proces, again using screen shots.
http://declanconner.com/pod-formatting/

Private Message
Promotional Thread

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*Getting Listed*

If you provide a service that's listed, please send me a private message containing the ad you'd like listed, formatted as you want it to look to include your moderator approved promotional thread in the Writers' Cafe. Please note that this is a service for active members with 10 or more posts. Listed members who stop participating in the forum will be removed after 60 days of inactivity or if their promotional thread becomes inactive for 30 days.

*Removal*

If you find a dead link or an ad that should be removed for some other reason, please send me a private message with the information that I'll need to find the listing.

Top​


----------

